# URGENT: Agression



## Thalie (Jan 20, 2008)

First please take Murdoch to the vet as soon as you and your parents can. Second, I do not think that spaying Dixie will make any difference at this point for this particular problem. Third, do not let her play with the little guys any more. Fourth, aggression toward other dogs does not mean she will ever become aggressive towards humans (an accidental bite might happen if somebody who does not know how to break a fight puts a hand or arm in the way though).

Having said all that, I think that yall's best bet is to contact a certified behaviorist (not just a dog trainer) who would be able to assess Dixie and give you a detailed protocol to follow. If this is not Dixie's first aggressive incident with other dogs and she is also a resource guarder, this goes, IMO, beyond what people on the Internet can help you with. 

I have found this person in Indiana who seems to have the necessary qualifications (I have no idea how far she is from you) : Certified Animal Behaviorist, Animal Welfare Specialist

I am sorry you are in such a situation with Dixie, hope that you will be able to find help for her and that Murdoch will be better soon.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I agree you need to take Murdoch to the vet, hidden injuries will get worse if not treated.

Is Murdoch the only dog she fights with? 

See if you can watch this episode of It's Me or the Dog with Victoria Stillwell. She was successful teaching a jealous dog to accept a new dog in the home. It might be helpful with Dixie. 

Amazon.com: It's Me or the Dog: Season 1, Episode 6 "The Chief of Jealousy": Amazon Instant Video


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Well, I got one of my puppies back because the Ch terrier bitch and she would fight. The story asI heard it was that the terrier instigated it. One day, the gate was left open, and the two girls took to fighting, again. The owner decided to spay both(no animal behaviorist would tell you that that will improve aggression). When the terrier almost bit the owner's finger off, I got the call again.... My friend, GameBoy on this forum took her for her mother in law. She happily lives in a house with four other Goldens... No fighting... And she is fine with my dogs.


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

Dog aggression does not = human aggression.

The first thing you need to do is keep the 2 seperated. They should each have a kennel and they take turnsbe out with the other 2 dogs. 

Second you need to teach the "leave it" command. You can teach Dixie to Leave Murdoch alone. It will be time consuming and will take alot of patients on your families part but it can be done.


----------



## Burd (Aug 11, 2011)

General V said:


> Dog aggression does not = human aggression.
> 
> The first thing you need to do is keep the 2 seperated. They should each have a kennel and they take turnsbe out with the other 2 dogs.
> 
> Second you need to teach the "leave it" command. You can teach Dixie to Leave Murdoch alone. It will be time consuming and will take alot of patients on your families part but it can be done.


I tried to tell them that. 

Thanks for all of your help, everyone! 
We're keeping them separated. A few days after the incident in the first post, my dad was petting Dixie and hugging her when Sherlock came up for some attention too. Dixie bared her teeth at him and chased him away. So now she's only going out with Stitch. Stitch seems to be the only one she respects. 

Could Dixie's problem be jealousy? Whenever she's getting attention and one of the other dogs (excluding Stitch) come up wanting theirs too, she flattens her ears and gives them what I call "the look". 

I'm currently looking for a good obedience school in our area. So far, the best I can come up with is the 'Tri-State K9 University', seeing as how they deal with behavior issues as well.


----------



## Burd (Aug 11, 2011)

Sally's Mom said:


> Well, I got one of my puppies back because the Ch terrier bitch and she would fight. The story asI heard it was that the terrier instigated it. One day, the gate was left open, and the two girls took to fighting, again. The owner decided to spay both(no animal behaviorist would tell you that that will improve aggression). When the terrier almost bit the owner's finger off, I got the call again.... My friend, GameBoy on this forum took her for her mother in law. She happily lives in a house with four other Goldens... No fighting... And she is fine with my dogs.


Dixie was perfectly happy and jovial with ALL of the dogs until my big sister got Murdoch sometime in October I believe it was. He NEVER stops sniffing her bum even when she warns him off, he won't listen to her.


----------



## Burd (Aug 11, 2011)

Thalie said:


> First please take Murdoch to the vet as soon as you and your parents can. Second, I do not think that spaying Dixie will make any difference at this point for this particular problem. Third, do not let her play with the little guys any more. Fourth, aggression toward other dogs does not mean she will ever become aggressive towards humans (an accidental bite might happen if somebody who does not know how to break a fight puts a hand or arm in the way though).
> 
> Having said all that, I think that yall's best bet is to contact a certified behaviorist (not just a dog trainer) who would be able to assess Dixie and give you a detailed protocol to follow. If this is not Dixie's first aggressive incident with other dogs and she is also a resource guarder, this goes, IMO, beyond what people on the Internet can help you with.
> 
> ...


Murdoch is doing better now!  His leg is completely healed. It seems it was minor.

Okay, thanks! We've been keeping her away from the two younger little ones. She seems to look up to Stitch. He's the only one she respects and she gives him his space.

The animal behaviorist you suggested is far from us but i really REALLY appreciate your trying to help me.


----------



## Burd (Aug 11, 2011)

mylissyk said:


> I agree you need to take Murdoch to the vet, hidden injuries will get worse if not treated.
> 
> Is Murdoch the only dog she fights with?
> 
> ...


Yes, he is. But in the earlier post (the one in reply to General V's message) you'll see what I said about Sherlock.

Thanks! I'll have to check it out.


----------



## Selli-Belle (Jan 28, 2009)

Are the other dogs intact or neutered?


----------



## Burd (Aug 11, 2011)

Selli-Belle said:


> Are the other dogs intact or neutered?


They are all intact males. Dixie is the only female in the home.


----------



## go4thegold (Dec 25, 2008)

there are several qualified behavior consultants in Indiana; hopefully you can find one on this directory! Find an Animal Behavior Consultant - IAABC


----------

